# Where All The Woodcarvers



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm subscribed to a couple of other Woodcarving Forums and so surprised to discover
very few carvers have been posting, so here I go. Seems like once in a while I manage 
to injure myself while carving. No I don't cut myself as I use power tools while carving,
so my injuries while carving are like stumbling down the stairs to my shop, only five
steps so sometimes I manage to miss a step and down I go. Last summer I fell and broke
my shoulder, yesterday, I stumbled and I went down, braced myself as I was going down,
hit the deck with my hands, smashing a finger, making a nice gash under and above my 
fingernail. I'm just wondering if any one else has these little annoying accidents. LOL
Oscar


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

I am alleviating the situation now by building an outbuilding shop, but…

I am 6' 3" tall. My shop since I moved into this house four years ago is in my basement in a 1940's house in NH. The floor joists (depending on your perspective, they look like ceiling joists from the basement) are 6' from the floor. And of course there are pipes and ducts and odd pieces of lumber attached to the undersides of these joists. Now let's do some math and figure out that you can always tell when I have been carving, because my shiny baldness is spoiled with the evidence of said ceiling joists, etc. in the form of cuts, scrapes and bruises!

Luckily, it's usually only my thick head that takes the brunt of these, as you say, little annoying accidents, and I nearly always make it down the stairs in one piece. 

As I said, though, I have been building an outbuilding shop, which should be occupiable before the snow flies, so maybe my head will get a break. Also, that has been about my only project for the last year or so, sadly. I hope to be posting actual carving and other woodworking projects in the very near future!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

You will have to poke around for a little bit, here. Woodcarvers post here seldom. I recently picked up the sport after I retired, but I haven't posted anything here, mainly because this seems not to be the place. A couple of people have carved something on a box lid; once in a while you will see a full carving in the round. A fellow named "Dilo" posted a marvelous nude he carved. But, rare here. Just the demographics.

As far as your injuries, I guess you need that outbuilding really badly. Just send the wife down for the marmalade…


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Well I guess we all have our senior moments, my shop is in the back yard ,all insulated and ready for what ever winter will bring this year. I do most of my carving with knife and chisel, never wear a glove or any other aid to prevent cuts. I just acquired some new to me flex cut chisels,gouges, skews etc, of course I had to check the sharpness of a chisel and found it in excellent shape, blood flowed for quite a while until I saw the nice little container of band aids in the kit, man flex cut thinks of everything. keep on carving and have fun .
Bruce


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

Yes, most of mine come when I concentrate on one thing and end up bumping into something. Not as good at multitasking as I once was. Like the others said there's not as many carvers posting their work here. More like me, that chip carve, than free hand, but if you watch you see some very good work.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Then again, Josh Carte posts some damned nice stuff. You ought to check his site out.


----------



## XquietflyX (Oct 9, 2015)

I carve, but mostly lurk here to soak up all the good advise.


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I started carving probably about ten eleven or so years ago, actually I haven't kept
track of when I actually started carving. If whittling counts I can go back as a kid as
most kids had some kind of small pocket knife in their pocket. Any way as an adult
I carved many small bears and other items of interest to me. Then about ten years
ago I got interested in carving small song birds until I got interested in carving birds
of prey. I use power tools for all of my bird carving as I got in a bout with my carving
knives and guess who won, since I didn't use gloves, I did a great job of slashing my hand
requiring may stiches. Last week I got some sawdust in my good eye requiring three
days of eye wash. Basically the message that I'm trying to convey is SAFETY in all aspects
of your carving adventures, we see some short or long videos by carvers not wearing gloves
while using knives, along with some famous Birds of Prey Carvers not using eye protection,
then some of us come along doing the same. So please guys and gals always be aware of
SAFETY while carving so that you can continue to have fun and enjoy this great art and
don't be like me and suffer the consequences of CARELESSNESS.
Oscar


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

There's a good many people who do woodworking as well as carving. They post on here. I carve a little myself and am certainly no pro. There are some fine chip carvers on here (MyChipCarving and FancyChips), Mike Pounds carves characatures , and Josh Carte carves fine wood spirits. However, there are a good many others that do really fine work that post on here. Woodcarving Illustrated is where a lot of carvers seem to hang out.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Wood Carving, Whittling, and Chip Carving is what Wood Carving is all about and
it doesn't matter what type of tools one use uses to reach the final goal or what
the outcomes is, beauty, ugly or just plain slices in wood it all a form of enjoyments
for all of us, young or old is all a diversion about what is going on. So enjoy what
you do and let us know what your carving interests. As soon as I get my Senior
Moments in order I will post photos of my Bird Carvings, I either concentrate on
Falcons, Hawks or Owls right now I'm working on two owls, a Barn Owl and a 
small Saw Whet Owl. Just enjoy what you carve and let us know how you are doing 
or if you are having any problems in reaching your goals.
Oscar


----------



## BuzzCut (Oct 26, 2015)

I used to do some relief carving. I did this piece about 30 years ago. Hand chisels and mahogany.

I cut the ring around the edge on a milling machine and then put chisel marks in it, but the rest is completely hand carved.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Maybe wood carvers are B type people?


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I also belong to Woodcarving Illustrated Carving Forum, it has been under
repair and Bod Duncan who manages this forum is working very hard to
repair some of the glitches it has been having, but some of greatest carvers
around are still hanging in there. I spend my mornings drinking my coffee
viewing both groups. So hang in there and let us know what you are carving.
I had been having trouble locating a good source of Tupelo Wood of which
I use for my bird carvings and just received an order of this wood so I will
be busy carving again. I will get my daughter when she comes to visit to
guide me with posting some of my photos..
Have fun and be safe.
Oscar


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I enjoy being subscribed to Lumberjacks,even though I my preferred Wood Working 
is Carving Birds of Prey, like everyone else, I have just about all of the wood working tools
and equipment that I require to make my carving more enjoyable. When I have any 
troubles with my band saw, dust collectors or any other machinery required to enjoy 
what I do, I can always switch to any other forums on this 
site and get the answers, I'm looking for.
Oscar


----------

